# Partage de gros fichier entre Mac à distance



## Geoffrey26 (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'aurais aimé connaître un logiciel Mac qui permet de transférer de gros fichiers entre Mac...

Mon frère part à l'étranger (Angleterre) Pour 8 mois avec un Macbook Pro, et moi, restant en France avec Mon Imac, j'aimerai pouvoir partager avec lui quelque fichiers...

J'ai essayé Mute Filsharing mais j'ai du mal à le comprendre étant en Anglais^^

Merci de votre Aide... 
Bonne journée


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2008)

qu'est ce que t'appelles des gros fichier et partage
des echanges ?( par envoi -reception)
ou mettre en commun des fichiers en permanence?


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2008)

y'a la solution d'un FTP ou d'un espace en ligne quelconque... mais si tu veux upper des fichiers de 100Mo+, tu risques de t'ennuyer pendant le transfert... 

Je comprends pas trop quel type de fichier tu veux partager, ni quel type de programme tu cherches...


_________
*EDIT*:
OOH, j'ai un lien énorme... http://www.macosx86.net/medias/app/screencast/small/dyndns1.mov

Jette un oeil, et dis moi si c'est ce que tu cherches...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Septembre 2008)

Ouais. c'est faisable via Cyberduck ou FileZilla.


----------



## miaou (27 Septembre 2008)

par mail tu a aussi cette solution 
http://www.podmailing.fr/
FREE le permet aussi va faire un tout sur leur site  ( il n'est pas nécessaire d'être abonné )


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> http://www.podmailing.fr/
> FREE le permet aussi va faire un tout sur leur site  ( il n'est nécessaire d'être abonné


absolument pas

les abonnés free sont prioritaires


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2008)

Jusqu'à 1 Go tu as aussi Pando. Et il fonctionne sous Mac et Windows.  Une fois que tu as uploadé ton fichier avec l'application, la personne a 10 jours pour récupérer l'archive. Pour ce faire, elle reçoit un fichier de type .pando (qui s'ouvre avec l'application Pando et pèse quelques Ko) qui est du même genre qu'un .torrent. et le download commence.
Plusieurs personnes peuvent recevoir le fichier.
Il ne faut juste pas s'attendre à des débits énormes: il faut impérativement du haut débit et une connexion permanente&#8230;

[Edit] Il est nécessaire de fournir une adresse email pour l'envoyeur et le receveur.


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2008)

En même temps, y'a bittorrent qui semble beaucoup moins prise de tête: tout le monde peut se procurer un client rapide gratuitement et en 2 mn.

Y'a plus qu'à créer le fichier .torrent, l'envoyer à la personne concernée via un messenger ou email, elle l'ouvre et on lui dédie la totalité de notre bande passante... c'est pas compliqué.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2008)

pando et podmail sont basés sur le même concept

difference 
podmail est francais
( les mêmes mecs qui ont géré  le congres UMP  officiellement donné en bitorrent ..)


et podmail en theorie ne met pas de limite de taille
(en theorie)


----------



## miaou (27 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> absolument pas
> 
> les abonnés free sont prioritaires



oui je m'étais trompé..( j'ai oublié le "pas" et ça pouvait prêter à confusion )   j'ai rectifie mon erreur , pas assez vite cependant . puisque tu l'as fait aussi  entre-temps.. l'essentiel ce que soit dit


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2008)

@pascalformac: Ouais mais Podmail, je l'ai essayé et chez moi, il a jamais réussi à envoyer un seul fichier, que cela soit sur un mini G4, un bipro G5, sous Leopard ou Tiger


----------



## les_innommables66 (27 Septembre 2008)

iChat permet de transférer de gros fichiers entre 2 macs

Voir l'aide d'iChat :

"iChat vous permet d'envoyer des fichiers à vos contacts ou d'en recevoir. Contrairement aux courriers électroniques, aucune limite de taille de fichier n'est imposée, mais le transfert des fichiers volumineux tarde plus."


----------



## Geoffrey26 (27 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour toutes ces informations... Le fichiers serait quelques fois plus ros que un Giga...

Mais merci  beaucoups pour la rapidité de vos réponses 

Bonne journée et vive Mac!!^^


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2008)

teo a dit:


> @pascalformac: Ouais mais Podmail, je l'ai essayé et chez moi, il a jamais réussi à envoyer un seul fichier, que cela soit sur un mini G4, un bipro G5, sous Leopard ou Tiger


 pourquoi moi?

JE n'ai pas  promu  cet outil! ( miaou oui )
j'utilise pando , j'ai même été un des premiers  à en parler sur macg


( si souci  podmail en parler à ton délégué UMP?)


----------



## miaou (27 Septembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pourquoi moi?
> 
> JE n'ai pas  promu  cet outil! ( miaou oui )
> j'utilise pando , j'ai même été un des premiers  à en parler sur macg
> ...


mouchard  !!
ça y est  ça va va être de ma faute  
tu m'en veux ? 
moi non plus je ne l'ai  jamais essayé. c'est vu ça dans le dernier " avosmacs "
QQ  d'autre l'a essayé  ?
moi je me sert de free

( j'ai pas compris ta vanne sur podmail et UMP   )


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2008)

tu en parlais dans le message au dessus, je faisais part de mon expérience, ne sois pas susceptible, je ne t'accusais de rien 
PS: itou pour la vanne, mais je suis pas sûr que cela soit la peine qu'on nous explique 

A la décharge de podmail, Pando plante aussi régulièrement


----------



## pascalformac (27 Septembre 2008)

miaou a dit:


> mouchard  !!


tout un art 
t'as vu , discret tout ca




> tu m'en veux ?


m'en fous completement !
je n'utilise pas podmail ( je repete,  je n'utilise pas podmail)


> QQ  d'autre l'a essayé  ?


moi 
au début (sous le nom d'avant, en phase beta test ,  puis sous ce nom là) 

et j'ai trouvé pando  mieux fait


> ( j'ai pas compris ta vanne sur podmail et UMP   )


rien de special
 la boite qui créa podmail ( et d'autres trucs)  assura  la diff des congres UMP en bitorrent
( ca fait " wizz ch suis  moderne" alors que c'est assez  banal, mais ce fut un bon "coup media",  la France sera toujours ce savoureux  mélange d'archaisme  et de modernitude )


teo a dit:


> tu en parlais dans le message au dessus, je faisais part de mon expérience, ne sois pas susceptible, je ne t'accusais de rien t


mais je sais  bien 
ce fil reprend des trucs traités en long et en large, à gogo 
 entre 10 et 2478 fois
alors  je le sens mûr pour la détente


> PS: itou pour la vanne, mais je suis pas sûr que cela soit la peine qu'on nous explique






> A la décharge de podmail, Pando plante aussi régulièrement


chez moi ca roule bien


----------

